# PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...



## jeamal (9. Januar 2011)

*PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hallo,

Würde gerne meinen alten Rechner aufrüsten.Ich geb euch erstma die 
Daten:  (graue Teile kommen raus)

(AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ AM2"tray", 2x1024kB)
(2x 1024MB DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5)
(XFX 8800GTS 320MB)
(Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2)
ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E5
Coolermaster Centurion RC534S
(Gigabyte GA-MA69G-S3, AMD 690G, ATX)
LG GSA - H62N schwarz bare SATA
WD Caviar SE16 250GB SATA II 16MB

Mein Budget liegt circa bei 700-800Euro für die Aufrüstung.
Was sagt ihr zu der Zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i5-2500K
ASUS P8P67, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
4GB-KIT Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte  PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24
EVGA GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB DDR
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler

Brauch ich da ne neue schnellere Festplatte?Hätt noch ne 1TB Externe, die ich noch reinbauen könnte.
Ist ein neues Netzteil notwendig?Wenn ja, welches?

Soll ich vieleicht lieber ne 6870 von ATI nehmen?Die ist immerhin um gut 100eus billiger.Ist der Leistungs-Unterschied groß?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich mich entscheiden soll?soviel Auswahl

Achja is natürlich hauptsächlich zum zocken, sonst eben CAD und was man so macht mitn Rechner..
OC kommt dann später in Frage, um nochn paar Reserven zu haben.


Grüße


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hi, die beiden verlinkten Teile aus dem ersten Absatz Daten: willst Du behalten- hab` ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn die erwähnte 1GB Extern-HDD eine neuere Platte ist, 
kannst du die natürlich einbauen. Sie würde sich als 2te Platte und als Datengrab für Massendaten eignen; - Anwendungen allgemein, CAD-Objekte, Videos, Musik usw.. 
Als Systemplatte f. Win, Tools und die dicksten Spiele kann man eine SSD kombinieren. Diese Frage 





> Brauch ich da ne neue schnellere Festplatte?


 beantworte ich somit mit ja.
Das Netzteil sollte im Allgemeinen ausreichen, sofern nicht ein SLI oder Crossfire-Gespann drangehängt wird, - wie alt ist das Teil?
Bei der GraKa würde ich als Alternative zur GTX570 eher die HD6950 ins Auge fassen.
Willst Du ein CAD betreiben, das gut mit mehr als 4 Kernen skaliert? - Greetz -


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus.

Wenn du noch etwas sparen möchtest, nimm einen anderen Ram.
Den hier z.B. du wirst keinen unterschied merken, da der i5 sowieso per Multi übertaktet wird.
So wird der Ram nicht hoch getaktet etc.


----------



## der_knoben (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Naja, bei der neuen Festplatte muss es keine SSD sein. VLlt ne Samsung SPinPoint F4 320GB. Aber da die WD schon SATA2 hat, brauchst du auch keine neue HDD.
Das NT könnte man eventuell mal austauschen, ist nicht mehr das neueste. Prinzipiell würde ich es an deiner Stelle damit aber erstmal probieren.
Beim RAM reicht 1333MHz CL9 eigentlich aus.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hatte die SSD auch nur als zusätzliche Alternative gemeint, wenn es noch in`s Budget passen sollte; - mit den HDDs eignet sich die Western Digital Caviar SE16 250GB 
als System-LW und die erwähnte 1TB als Datengrab; anstelle des TE würde ich das auch erstmal so ausprobieren. 
Je nachdem welche CAD betrieben wird, könnten 8 GB RAM sinnvoll sein; - Zustimmung, 1333er mit Cl9 reicht aus.


----------



## jeamal (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Ok... also reicht der 1333er.
Aber wie ist das mit den Latenzzeiten?Sind ja die Zugriffszeiten oder?Hat ein CL7 einen Vorteil gegenüber einen CL9?

Hab die Gigabyte 470GTX SOC noch im Auge.
Aber wollte mir eigentlich das neuste holen, damit ich auch noch länger dran Freude hab.--> 570GTX
Ist die 6950 denn vergleichbar?Wie ist die 6970?
Will jetz nicht wieder das alte Thema aufrufen, aber hab irgendwie erfahrungsbedingt bissle mehr Vertrauen in Intel.Was sagt ihr?
Also, wenn ich jetz erstma kein Netzteil brauch und den billigen Ram nehmen kann, darf die Graka ruhig um die 300euro kosten.

Wegen CAD mach ich mir eig keine Sorgen, da ich es jetz auf nem Asus G50 mit Dual Core (P8600) betreibe und eigenltich keine Probleme habe.

Grüße


----------



## der_knoben (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Die LAtenzunterschiede wirst du nicht merken.
Die GTX570 ist mit der HD6970 vergleichbar. Allerdings würde ich aufgrund dessen, dass die Karten gleich Kosten, gleich viel Verbrauchen und die GTX570 auch noch PHysX bietet, die GTX570 empfehlen.
Was du machen könntest, wäre eine HD6950 kaufen und zur HD6970 flashen, wodurch allerdings die Garantie futsch ist.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Der kleine Speedvorteil von Cl7 vs. Cl9 bei gleichen 1333 ist minimal und höchstens für Bencher interessant. Im altäglichen Mischbetrieb des PC inkl. Gaming muß man schon als 
Messgerät auf die Welt gekommen sein, um es überhaupt zu bemerken.
Was CPU und Board angeht, bekommst Du z.Z. mit Deiner Auswahl f. ca. 240-250€ bei Intel deutlich mehr Leistung, die neuesten Produkte auf dem Markt in dieser Performanceklasse 
und die niedrigste Leistungsaufnahme (Stromverbrauch u. Kühlaufwand). 
Die Gigabyte 470 SOC ist eine sehr gute Karte, aber die GTX570 ist halt neuer und besser. Eine Alternative ist die HD6950. -Greetz -


----------



## Mirart (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte 470 SOC ist eine sehr gute Karte, aber die GTX570 ist halt neuer und besser. Eine Alternative ist die HD6950. -Greetz -



Natürlich neuer und besser, der Unterschied hält sich aber in Grenzen, vor allem, wenn man übertaktet. Und der Preisunterschied ist ja auch nicht unbedingt zu verachten.

Mein Tipp wäre momentan die 5870, das ist wirklich ein faires Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Da lohnt sich eine 6950 eigentlich nur, wenn man sie zur 6970 pusht. 

Dazu interessant: Klick und Klick


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Auf der folgenden Page kann man die bisher genannte Kartenriege auch gut vergleichen; - inkl. Performances, Leistungaufnahmen - Idle/Games/Quältests:   
Operation Cayman: AMD Radeon HD 6950 und HD 6970 stellen sich vor - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 38) - Tests bei HardTecs4U

@Mirart - gute Links! - Greetz -


----------



## jeamal (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Da habter mich jetz fast überzeugt mit der ATI.
Das mit der 6950 flashen klingt gut.Die is ja dann fast genauso gut wie ne 480er oder 570er

Da hab ich mir jetzt die Zusammenstellung überlegt:
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/61/zusammenstellung.png

Mache mir blos ein bisschen Sorgen, dass die Karte krachen geht nachn flashen.Hat das schonmal jemand hier gemacht?
Oder das irgendwelche Grafikbugs kommen oder sowas?Defekte Shadereinheiten....?
Vieleicht doch lieber die 70eus mehr investieren für die 570?

Ist das eigentlich nur Promo, wenn bei manchen Games als intro "Optimized for Nvidia" oder solche Sprüche kommen.
Läuft ein Intel Chipsatz auch besser mit nem Intel-Grafikchip oder spielt das keine Rolle?Ist die "Komunikation" evtl schneller oder sowas in der Richtung?

Grüße


----------



## maTi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Ich würde immernoch zu nVidia greifen, alleine schon wegen PhysX.
Natürlich laufen Optimized for nVidia Spiele besser, da die Hersteller mit nVidia zusammengearbeitet haben.


----------



## der_knoben (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Naja, ich würde PhysX nicxht als Kaufargument nehmen, außer vllt, wenn es HD6970 gegen GTX570 geht, da hier die PReise und Stromverbrauch gleich sind  - quasi kostenloses Feature bei der GTX570.
PhysX wird nämlich kaum von einem SPiel unterstützt.
DIe 6950 zu flashen, macht wohl keine Probleme, ein Notfall BIOS ist ja über einen SChalter aktivierbar. Allerdings kann es zu Problemen wie BIldfehlern oder Stromproblemen kommen, da die HD6950 numal eigentlich nicht direkt für die LEistung der HD6970 gedacht ist. Ob es bei deiner KArte auftritt, ist natürlich nicht vorauszusagen.

Die Grafikchips arbeiten mit jedem Prozessorhersteller gleich gut/schlecht zusammen.


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

So hatte mir das ganze nochmal überlegt und mir jetzt folgendes ausgesucht......

wollte keinen neuen thread aufmachen, deswegen hol ich den nochmal vor.

http://img.ihack.se/images/3130038849710.png
ist die gut die zusammenstellung?
Die 570 war mir dann doch zu teuer und ich wollte nvidia


Reicht mein ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E5

Die preise sind grad gut...... deswegen wollt ich jetz bestellen.will nur noch wissen, ob mein netzteil reicht, da mir bei der 570 gesagt wurde es sei evtl zu schwach.

Für schnelle antwrten freue ich mich

danke

edit: hier nochma die restlichen system komponenten, die ich übernehmen will:
ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E5
Coolermaster Centurion RC534S
LG GSA - H62N schwarz bare SATA
WD Caviar SE16 250GB SATA II 16MB

kann ich das so machen?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hi,

Vorteil von EVGA ist halt die 10-jährige Garantie. Leiser wäre jedoche ein Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5, ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 oder Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1024MB GDDR5.

Das Netzteil hat 430W auf der 12V-Schiene, das dürfte schon reichen


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

@softy 

laut diesen test wird der referenzkühler hoch gelobt....
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=31370

Meinst du die MSI lohnt sich mehr?Ich weiß es nich?
Hat das Netzteil auch genug Ampere auf der 12v schiene?

rest haut hin?oder würdste was verändern


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Aber dadurch, dass die EVGA SC werksseitig übertaktet ist, kommt der Referenzkühler an seine Grenzen. Die o.g. Custom Kühler wären da leiser. Persönlich würde ich die Asus oder die Phantom nehmen.

Watt = Volt x Ampere 

Rest passt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Referenzkühler ist Referenzkühler, ob nun bei EVGA oder Zotac spielt da keine Rolle.
Eine Customer Kühler ist besser, würde nicht mehr ohne kaufen.


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

ok dann käme noch die asus in frage.... 

Sollte ich dann die normale oder die overclocked nehmen, sind immerhin 40 euro preisunterschied.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Du könntest die normale nehmen, und bei Bedarf dann selbst, z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner hochtakten.

Softy


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

ok dann wird es wohl die asus....

lohnt eigentlich der aufpreis zur 570?würde die überhaupt in meine Gehäuse passen?würde bei der das netzteil noch ausreichen?
wenn ja welche ist da die empfehlenswerteste?
So hauts hin mitn preis, aber wenn ich nochn gehäuse und netzteil bräuchte wärs dann zu teuer.... also mit 570

Die 560 wird ja locker reinpassen denk ich ma.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Mit der GTX570 wird es imo eng mit dem Netzteil. Die GTX570 ist ca. 20% schneller als eine GTX560, der Aufpreis etwa 40-50%. Für Full HD Gaming in hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen reicht die GTX 560 schon aus.

Wenn doch eine GTX570, dann die Phantom und evtl. ein neues Netzteil. Die GTX 570 ist knapp 27cm lang, müsstest Du halt mal nachmessen


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

mhh ok... nee das wird dann zu teuer.

Schwanke jetz zwischen Asus oder MSI, die MSI find ich optisch besser.
Welche hat den besseren Kühler?
Weiß nich welche?!

Die msi twinfrozr is schon werksseitig leicht übertaktet und kostet 10euro mehr als die asus


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Die Asus ist leiser, ich finde die Kühlerkonstruktion klasse und denke dass da mit OC noch viel nach oben geht


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Die Asus hat das beste Konzept, da kommt aktuell keiner mit.


----------



## jeamal (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

was sagt ihr dazu?am ende kommen die taktraten.....

YouTube - Overclocking Results MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II NVIDIA GeForce Video Card Linus Tech Tips

ist das mit der ASUS auch möglich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Das weiß keiner, jede Karte ist anders, einige gehen so hoch, andere nicht.


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Bin mir immer noch nichts so richtig sicher bei der Auswahl
Wollte aber langsam mal bestellen.

Überlge ob ich das komplette Sytem verkaufe und mir ein neues kaufe.Was meint ihr?was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?
Ist das Coolermaster Centurion noch brauchbar und die festplatte/laufwerk?Ist das noch zeitgemäß oder sollte man da auf was neues setzen?System auf der 1.Page.....
Würden den dann veruchen bei Ebay zu verkaufen.Aber viel wird man ja nicht kriegen was denkt ihr.Wieviel sind da ungefähr noch drin?
Ich mein das Gehäuse gefällt mir ja auch noch... würdes auch gerne behalten, aber ich mach mir eben gedanken, ob es nicht vieleicht doch alles bissle veraltet ist für die neuen komponenten.

Zusammenstellung ist bis jetz:

Gygabyte GTX570OC
Mugen2
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB
2500k
MSI P67A-GD65

Das mit den Netzteil verstehe ich nicht.Das E8 hat genauso viel Leistung auf den 12V schienen wie mein E5, 18A.Wo ist da jetz genau der Unterschied, da es bei meinen E5 und der gtx570 knapp wird?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Das Netzteil dürfte das neue System schon packen  Laufwerk und Festplatte würde ich mitnehmen. Und evtl. noch eine SSD dazu?


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

wie sieht es aus wegen dem Gehäuse?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Klar kannst Du das weiterverwenden. Die Gigabyte GTX570 OC hat eine Länge von 26,8 cm. Würde ich vorher mal nachmessen, ob die reinpasst


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Es sind knapp über 27cm.Also nur die platine hätte so viel platz, nicht die halterung vorne mitgerechnet.
SSD wollte ich mir erst später zulegen.Da muss ich nochn bisschen sparen.Weil.... armer student.
Muss da genau wissen, obs das richtige ist was ich bestelle.
Was sagt ihr zu den Sytem?Mit dem MSI Board bin ich mir auch noch nichso richtig sicher.Keiner hier kann irgendwie was dazu sagen


@ softy :zum Netzteil.Die grafikkarte braucht ja glaube 38A oder irre ich mich da.Heißt das, wenn ich meine 2 Anschlüsse vom NT anschließe.2x18A, dass ich dann nur 36A habe.und du meinst trotzdem das haut hin?


----------



## Softy (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

So weit ich weiß, sind die Anschlüsse bei der Gigabyte GTX570 oben, dürfte daher ganz knapp passen. Aber ohne Gewähr 

Das MSI Brett kannst Du schon nehmen. Persönlich würde ich aber Asus oder Asrock bevorzugen.


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

hast du da spezielle Gründe dafür?
Hast du meine zweite Frage gelesen?





> @ softy :zum Netzteil.Die grafikkarte braucht ja glaube 38A oder irre ich mich da.Heißt das, wenn ich meine 2 Anschlüsse vom NT anschließe.2x18A, dass ich dann nur 36A habe.und du meinst trotzdem das haut hin?


----------



## Lordac (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hallo,



jeamal schrieb:


> hast du da spezielle Gründe dafür?


jeder hat gewisse Vorlieben, unabhängig davon ob ein Hersteller besonders gut, zuverlässig... ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Das Netzteil liefert 492W auf der 12V Schiene. Sollte ausreichen. Aber frag lieber mal Quantenslipstream oder Erzbaron hier im Forum  Sicher ist sicher.

MSI hat persönliche Gründe  Ist mir schon mal eins abgeraucht. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass MSI schlecht ist


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

aber anhand der Austattung und den Tests kann man doch nichts dagegen sagen oder?

Hardwareluxx - Test: MSI P67A-GD65 - P67 ausbalanciert


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Welches Netzteil hast du genau?
Wie alt ist es?


----------



## jeamal (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

BE-QUIET! Straight Power BQT E5-550W
ca. 3Jahre.....


----------



## der_knoben (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

SOlange du nicht irgendwelche Benchmarks laufen lässt, sollte es eigentlich reichen. Der meiste Saft geht in Benchmarks drauf und nicht in Spielen.

Selbst wenn es eine OC Variante ist, sollte das NT reichen: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 im Test - Verbrauch (10/17) - TweakPC


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Die E5 Serie ist gerne mal an einer defekten Lüftersteuerung drauf gegangen.
Das Netzteil reicht aber noch für deine Hardware, denk aber daran, dass Netzteile altern, es wird sicher nicht mehr das leisten, was es neu geleistet hat.


----------



## jeamal (29. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

so leute.....  hab bestellt

GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) ab 63.37 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
Intel Core i5-2500K ab 174.34 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100) ab 33.30 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
MSI P67A-GD65 ab 144.32 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC ab 289.33 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
ca. 720€

Hoffe ich werde Spaß haben dran und hoffentlich geht nichts schief.
Werde alles selber zusammenbauen aber vorher nehme ich mal mein altes Aldi Pentium 3 System auseinander und baus wieder zusammen
Ihr könnt mir ja noch Tipps geben auf was ich genau achten muss!?

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich dann auch Bilder rein stellen.wenn alles da is und vom fertigen System!?

Grüße


----------



## Softy (29. März 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hi,

viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht 
Leg Dir für den Zusammenbau am Besten ein gutes How-to daneben, es gibt auch Video-Anleitungen auf youtube, z.B. Montage des Mugen2. Und bei Unklarheiten / Schwierigkeiten gibt es ja noch das Forum hier 

Bilder sind hier immer gern gesehen 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## jeamal (2. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

so......

Gestern kam alles an und ich hab auch gleich alles eingebaut.Hat auf anhieb geklappt.
Vorne die HDD LED geht nicht, und ich hatte nicht genügend mainboard abstandhalter.also zwei fehlen. aber habs an allen ecken festgeschraubt.

Kabel will ich mal nochn bissle ordentlich verlegen, is ein bissle wirr im gehäuse.

Ich stelle morgen ein paar bilder rein.....

hab auch schon crysis 2 getestet.... der kracher!





EDIT: Wie kann ich den jetzt mal richtig testen?Ob alles Stabil läuft mit dem Netzteil?
         Habe mal Temps gemessen mit WebTemp und Afterburner nach ca ner Stunde Crysis2
         CPU: min24° max54° 
         GPU: min28° max55°

Was sagt ihr zu den Werten?


----------



## jeamal (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

jetz ist das Sytem fertig und keiner Antwortet mehr
hier wie versprochen die bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry, kabel sind noch nicht ordentlich verlegt, das hole ich laufe die woche nach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für die quali.... habs mitn handy aufgenommen.
Kann bis jetz nur gutes über das Board sagen, den OCGenie Button finde ich besonders praktisch.Einfach draufdrücken, hochfahren und siehe da 4,2Ghz (Der button leuchtet schick blau, wenn er aktiviert ist)
An und für sich macht das Board auch einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, die Kühlelemente sind teils blau, teils auf hochglanz poliert.Es gibt Diagnose LEDs wie auf den Bildern zu sehen.Lieferumfang ist auch reichlich.Es bootet sehr schnell.... hab nix zu bemängeln.Kann das Boad bis jetzt uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen....

Grafikkarte ist nicht zu hören.Selbst beim zocken.Keine störenden Geräusche.Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass der Scythe Lüfter das lauteste in meinen System ist.Selbst die originalen CoolerMaster Fans vom Gehäuse sind leiser


----------



## Softy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Schönes System  Danke für Dein Feedback.

Welcher Scythe-Lüfter ist dann laut? Vorne oder hinten?  Oder der vom Mugen? Sind das mechanische Geräusche (klackern, schleifen) oder Geräusche von Luftturbulenzen?

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## jeamal (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

der vom MUGEN.Nee klingt ganz normal nach Lüfter aber ich hab das Gefühl der dreht ganz schön.

kannste mal bitte den post davor angucken wegen den Temps und den anderen Fragen!?

Warum bist du hier der einzige der hier immer schnell und zuverlässig antwortet?Haben die anderen keine Lust sich im Kaufberatung Topic rumzutreiben.Also ich meine die, die hiern bissle Ahnung haben


----------



## Softy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Wegen der HDD-LED schau nochmal ins Handbuch, ist wahrscheinlich falsch angeschlossen. Toller Tip 

Zum Temps messen benutze ich Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online, da gibt es auch ein nettes Gadget dazu: Windows Live Gallery

Die CPU kannst Du mit Prime95 voll auslasten, die GPU mit Furmark.

Die Temps sind soweit ok.

Hast Du den Mugen2 an CPU_FAN angschlossen und im BIOS eingestellt? Oder läuft der volles Rohr?

Die anderen schlafen halt noch 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## jeamal (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

ich hab den an CPU_Fan angeschlossen.aber im bios hab ich dazu nix eingestellt.Denke auch mal der dreht volles rohr.wie stell ich das ein, dass die Lüfter automatisch regeln je nach bedarf.weil die gehäuse lüfter hab ich auch ans mainboard angeschlossen und die drehen alle konstant mit gleichen Umdrehungen.

Ich teste jetzt mal mit Furmark


EDIT: Furmark durch.... keinerlei Abstürze.Ich sag mal zu meinen alten Netzteil


----------



## Softy (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Da musst Du mal im Handbuch schauen wegen Regeln der Lüfter, vom MSI UEFI hab ich keinen Plan


----------



## jeamal (3. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

hab mal im bios geguckt, cpufan dreht ca mit 1400 im idle.... ist das viel?nee oder?
Die Gehäuselüfter drehen mit 100% und sind trotzdem leiser als der Scythe.irgendwie komisch.... naja wird schon hinhauen.
Hab jetzt für den CPUFan 25%mind. Drehzahl eingestellt und Ziel Temp 55°...... denke ma das haut so hin.ich mein die Lautstärke stört mich auch nich wirklich.also es ist nicht laut, eben nur lauter als die anderen.Dacht nur der is so besonders leise.....


----------



## jeamal (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

läuft alles wie gehabt.bin echt top zufrieden.
gestern bc2 3 stunden lang.graka kam nich über 55° und war in der zeit nicht einmal zu hören, obwohl ich zur zeit nur einen gehäuselüfter verbaut habe,da der seitliche wegen den mugen nicht mehr passt.
Werde heute mal alles ordentlich verlegen und den übrigen lüfter vorne reinbauen.
Außerdem nehme ich das board nochmal raus um die restlichen 2abstandhalter noch drunter zu schrauben.hab nen alten pc vom kumpel.da bau ich mir die raus.hatte ma im conrad geguckt.5 euro für 5abstandhalter und die passenden schrauben dazu auch noch mal 5 euro.da kommt mir das recht, dass ich den schlachten darf.

Grüße

ps: kann ja nochmaln paar bilder reinstellen wenn alles ordentlich is.oder ich mach maln neuen thread auf mit benchmarks usw. Falls es jemanden interessiert.mal gucken.je nach dem wie ich zeit hab.


----------



## Lordac (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hallo,

Bilder sind immer gerne gesehen!

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Auf seitliche Lüfter würde ich so oder so verzichten !


----------



## jeamal (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Fertig...... hab jetz alles ordentlich verlegt.

System:
*
GeiL Value Plus 8GB@1133Mhz
Gigabyte GTX 570OC
**MSI P67 GD65
I5-2500K
** Sythe Mugen 2
Coolermaster Centurion RC534S
be quiet! Straight Power ** E5** 550W
LG GSA - H62
 WD Cavier 250GB*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Comments und evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar....


Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Das freut doch, dass alles läuft und die zufrieden bist.


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Sieht gut aus  Wie bist Du mit der Lautstärke zufrieden? Idle - Last - CPU- GPU?


----------



## jeamal (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Die Lautstärke ist eigentlich super.Das lauteste ist die Festplatte.Grafikkarte is eigentlich nicht rauszuhören.

Wollte mir demnächst noch einen neuen Monitor holen.So bis 22zoll.... welchen könnt ihr da empfehlen
Außerdem brauch ich ein neues Headset..... Keine Ahnung welches!?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Wie hoch ist Dein Budget für die jeweiligen Komponenten?


----------



## jeamal (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Monitor 150€
Headset 20€


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Monitor: ASUS VH222H, 21.5" oder LG Electronics Flatron E2240T, 21.5"
Oder eine Nummer größer: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6"

Headset hab ich keinen Plan


----------



## jeamal (5. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Da weiß ich erstma bescheid.Muss eh nochn bissle sparen dafür.

Die Grafikkarte läuft mit 0,987V auf vollen Taktraten.Ist das ein guter Wert.Habe gelesen, dass die Chips unterschiedliche Qualität aufweisen.


----------



## jeamal (11. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

hab mal nen Benchmarktest gemacht..... 

Result

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Softy (11. April 2011)

*AW: PC aufrüsten mit i5 2500K,570GTX usw...*

Hier gibts jede Menge Vergleichsmöglichkeiten  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/130228-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste.html

Grüße --- Softy


----------

